# USA to Sharm el Sheik for about a year



## JJUSA (Feb 22, 2010)

Sometime late this year or early next year I am looking to move to Sharm el Sheik for about a year (maybe longer). This of course gives me lots of prep time, and I was happy to come across this forum because people seem to be willing to give advice. This is just my first post to hope and start a dialogue with so other expats. I am sure as I go along, discussions will highlight lots of questions that I don't even know I should be asking. While I am in Sharm I will of course need to rent a place to live (just me so nothing too big), and would like to find some type of gainful employment. Currenlty I do professional finance-related work for a mega-US corporation, but obviously things would be smaller scale there. Plus if I'm looking for a relatively shorter stay, employers won't be excited to think I'm going to bail on them after a year (of course, I don't fully know my future timeline, so I probably wouldn't mention that anyhow). I really have lots more questions, but again I'm just hoping to get some dialogues started without overloading it in the first post. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

JJUSA said:


> Sometime late this year or early next year I am looking to move to Sharm el Sheik for about a year (maybe longer). This of course gives me lots of prep time, and I was happy to come across this forum because people seem to be willing to give advice. This is just my first post to hope and start a dialogue with so other expats. I am sure as I go along, discussions will highlight lots of questions that I don't even know I should be asking. While I am in Sharm I will of course need to rent a place to live (just me so nothing too big), and would like to find some type of gainful employment. Currenlty I do professional finance-related work for a mega-US corporation, but obviously things would be smaller scale there. Plus if I'm looking for a relatively shorter stay, employers won't be excited to think I'm going to bail on them after a year (of course, I don't fully know my future timeline, so I probably wouldn't mention that anyhow). I really have lots more questions, but again I'm just hoping to get some dialogues started without overloading it in the first post.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi JJ,

Welcome to the forum 

I have been living in Sharm for approx. three and a half years. It is a lovely place to live, friendly people, chilled atmosphere, clean air and so many great places to go. 

So what brings you over to Egypt, or particularly Sharm? Have you been here before, do you know your way around or know anybody here already?

As far as accommodation and employment goes - your best off setting yourself up with a view to living comfortably without income for approx. 3 months - then sorting both of these out when you come. Majority of people work in hotels or diving centres, if you have experience of either of these then you will have an advantage - and most hotel work will offer accommodation solving the other problem. There's not really many finance related jobs in Sharm, and what I know of tend to be filled by Egyptians. 

Sam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JJUSA said:


> Sometime late this year or early next year I am looking to move to Sharm el Sheik for about a year (maybe longer). This of course gives me lots of prep time, and I was happy to come across this forum because people seem to be willing to give advice. This is just my first post to hope and start a dialogue with so other expats. I am sure as I go along, discussions will highlight lots of questions that I don't even know I should be asking. While I am in Sharm I will of course need to rent a place to live (just me so nothing too big), and would like to find some type of gainful employment. Currenlty I do professional finance-related work for a mega-US corporation, but obviously things would be smaller scale there. Plus if I'm looking for a relatively shorter stay, employers won't be excited to think I'm going to bail on them after a year (of course, I don't fully know my future timeline, so I probably wouldn't mention that anyhow). I really have lots more questions, but again I'm just hoping to get some dialogues started without overloading it in the first post.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi JJ

Welcome to the forum and I am sure we will help you when we can.
What has made you decided on Sharm?
Have you been to Egypt before?
I am in Cairo so can't help with Sharm related questions but Sam is usually on the ball about Sharm.
Are you male?... 
Just ask away, however when the time comes for you to look for accommodation and employment please post your request in the job section and look in our housing section. 

Maiden


----------



## JJUSA (Feb 22, 2010)

I am coming to Sharm because my husband will be in and around that entire area (Egypt, Jordan, Saudi, etc.) on an extended business develoment "trip" and we decided that, instead of him having all the fun leaving me back here in the USA that I should just up and come out to the area and take a year's break from life. My employment situation was amendable to do just that, so we are planning on doing this. After looking it all over, Sharm seemed like a perfect little place for me to live, lounge and maybe work a little, and for him to relax when not away working. 

Sam, your advice on coming first and figuring it out on-site sounds reasonable. Of course, even taking this route requries some pre-planning. For example figuring out the best way/price/location to rent a place for even that short time. No, I have never been to Sharm before but I know people who have in one way or another over the years. For most of them it was a while ago though, and from my other internet reading it seems the place has been under rapid development these past 2 decades, so things are changing frequently. Thanks for the heads-up on the lack of finance -related work. I assumed that would be the case, but even then it might be a skillset useful somehow. Even if not, that is no real deterrent to me on coming. 

Maiden you suggested I look for the "housing" and "job" sections. I consider myself computer-savvy but for the life of me I cannot see those sections? Could you explain where they are in this forum? Again, thanks for responding. I will definitely have more questions.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

JJUSA said:


> I am coming to Sharm because my husband will be in and around that entire area (Egypt, Jordan, Saudi, etc.) on an extended business develoment "trip" and we decided that, instead of him having all the fun leaving me back here in the USA that I should just up and come out to the area and take a year's break from life. My employment situation was amendable to do just that, so we are planning on doing this. After looking it all over, Sharm seemed like a perfect little place for me to live, lounge and maybe work a little, and for him to relax when not away working.
> 
> Sam, your advice on coming first and figuring it out on-site sounds reasonable. Of course, even taking this route requries some pre-planning. For example figuring out the best way/price/location to rent a place for even that short time. No, I have never been to Sharm before but I know people who have in one way or another over the years. For most of them it was a while ago though, and from my other internet reading it seems the place has been under rapid development these past 2 decades, so things are changing frequently. Thanks for the heads-up on the lack of finance -related work. I assumed that would be the case, but even then it might be a skillset useful somehow. Even if not, that is no real deterrent to me on coming.
> 
> Maiden you suggested I look for the "housing" and "job" sections. I consider myself computer-savvy but for the life of me I cannot see those sections? Could you explain where they are in this forum? Again, thanks for responding. I will definitely have more questions.


Hi JJ,

If you are planning on Sharm being a base for your husband to come to visit then probably the work & accommodation together route wouldn't be such a good idea. You can apply for a few jobs before coming out, but usually they would ask for accommodation, and if you're seeing it as a bit of a time out move then to take a break for a month or so to enjoy the area before heading into work would be better. Egyptian working hours tend to be long with little time off, so once you start working don't expect to find much time for all those things you want to do. Three and a half years later and I still have never dived 

It's normal to sign a contract for an apartment for 6 or 12 months lease. You're best bet is to book into a hotel or self catering apartment for a week or two and get out around Sharm to see which places you like and where you would like to be near to for living. It would also depend on if you planned to hire a car whilst here. Personally I would recommend living in a residential resort either in Naama Bay or Nabq Bay. Naama Bay is much more lively, I personally prefer the more subdued atmosphere in Nabq Bay, and I find less hassle when walking around Nabq also. Seriously though it depends on what you are looking for and what you like. Some people will swear by Delta Sharm, others won't touch it. 

If you go to you can pre-book an apartment, many also offer airport pickup services within the package. Although a hotel would be lovely and convenient, staying in an apartment initially you are likely to meet other residents by the pool who can help you out and it will give you a feel for what's to come! Sharm is only about 1/2 drive from end to end so it doesn't take long to know your way around. 

Sam


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JJUSA said:


> I am coming to Sharm because my husband will be in and around that entire area (Egypt, Jordan, Saudi, etc.) on an extended business develoment "trip" and we decided that, instead of him having all the fun leaving me back here in the USA that I should just up and come out to the area and take a year's break from life. My employment situation was amendable to do just that, so we are planning on doing this. After looking it all over, Sharm seemed like a perfect little place for me to live, lounge and maybe work a little, and for him to relax when not away working.
> 
> Sam, your advice on coming first and figuring it out on-site sounds reasonable. Of course, even taking this route requries some pre-planning. For example figuring out the best way/price/location to rent a place for even that short time. No, I have never been to Sharm before but I know people who have in one way or another over the years. For most of them it was a while ago though, and from my other internet reading it seems the place has been under rapid development these past 2 decades, so things are changing frequently. Thanks for the heads-up on the lack of finance -related work. I assumed that would be the case, but even then it might be a skillset useful somehow. Even if not, that is no real deterrent to me on coming.
> 
> Maiden you suggested I look for the "housing" and "job" sections. I consider myself computer-savvy but for the life of me I cannot see those sections? Could you explain where they are in this forum? Again, thanks for responding. I will definitely have more questions.



Hi JJ

If you go to the forum jump almost at the bottom of the page you will find the jobs abroad section etc

Maiden


----------

